
What happens when you register a domain? - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/using-cloudflare-registrar/
======
cf-fan
While I would love to transfer my 9 domains to cloudflare , here's my concern:
transferring domains involves temporarily disabling whois guard, making my
info public. It remains one of those wierd problems that no one bothers
solving. I was hoping cloudflare included a transfer system which did not
require disabling whois guard.

~~~
Boulth
Not to mention that Cloudflare will immidately issue an SSL certificate the
moment you move the domain. I was quite surprised by that and although I
understand the business reasons getting info from CT logs that someone issued
a cert for my domain along with 100s of random domains (SAN) was not a
pleasant experience.

------
firic
> When you register a domain, you become the owner

So what happened to the daily stormer? How can something you own be taken
away?

